# Experimental Regs



## Field Hunter

Finally the DNR appears to be doing something about the OVER-FISHING of the bluegill and crappie on Star Lake. The lake's association meeting in the next two weeks has as one of the topics that will be discussed, the DNR's probable implementation of a 5 sunfish limit on the lake. They want to do this to protect the genetics of the larger sunfish while they are on the spawning beds.

I've never witnessed the total lack of control and disregard for a resource as I've witnessed this year by the majority of the panfishermen on our lake in regards to overfishing the spawning beds. The Larger bluegills have been continously, day after day fished off the beds and put in live wells. As soon as they go on the bed they go directly to a live well. It's not just the visiting fishermen, the locals are just as bad if not worse. The Winter ice fishing season on Star saw an onslaught of fishermen from all over MN and the local area that came in and completely over harvested the panfish population. I fished the lake 3 times and was told by others of pail after pail of bluegills that left the lake on any given weekend.

And for you MN guys that are talking about the Outfitters being main cause of things going on in ND, well your right and they are starting to use your MN resource to profit as well. I'd never heard of a outfitter lining up panfishermen in the Winter before this year. Love to see the crappies go to 5 also.


----------



## MSG Rude

FH,

What a shame! Some people just get greedy or whatever and take more then they should. I like to take enough for my platoon's dinner and thats that.


----------



## stevepike

By Platoon I hope you mean your family. Otherwise, how many fish does it take to fill 41 hungry doggies?


----------



## MSG Rude

Steve,

Your right, I miss spoke. I should have said a heavy squad. Six of us in all with a boy that is almost on his way out. I told him, the first time we both grab the last piece of chicken, he's out the door!


----------



## PSDC

This is a good reason why local lake assocations or communities
should have some say on what regs should be adjusted. The 
DNR in Minnesota needs to close the crappie and panfish from 
April 1 to bass opener. They also need to consider only a 
14 day non-resident license and stop the border hopping from
neighboring states that deplete the resources.


----------



## gandergrinder

I wish they would put a 14 day restriction on us non-resident fishermen. Then when they said that we descriminate against them. I could tell them to shove it directly up there azz.

Ha

ha

ha

ho

ho

ho

Did I get your blood pressure up? Cause I was only foolin with ya. :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd

here we go again! :eyeroll:


----------



## Field Hunter

PSDC,

The visiting fishermen are the over harvesters? I think you need to take a few trips over to MN in the Winter to see what is happening in regard to who is doing the overfishing. Look for the license plates....99% are MN.

I tried to start a discussion of how to regulate a resource and what happens?.....lets completely change the post and make it about regulating a certain group again. 14 day restrictions on NR fishermen...I heard all about it at the beginning of the MN legislative session and then NOTHING. Could it be the bill was a bad idea.

Just a little tiring, don't you think?


----------



## PSDC

Field hunter you are wrong! I have several friends that are COs
in Minnesota and they state that non-residents fisherman are the
MAJORITY that they check in the summer months. Also, on lakes
such as Upper Red and LOW during the winter. Sorry buddy but
you have no idea what you are talking about! I am talking about
NRs in general, just not from one state.

I will get back to the topic on hand. If MN does not change the
regs for panfish and crappies, many lakes will continue to get
raped when the fish are spawning. I have seen this happen
to many lakes in Mn for over 30 years. The other thing that
is tough on both species is when they school up during last
ice.


----------



## Brad Anderson

Ya gotta do what is necessary to conserve the resource. If that means restrictions, so be it.

I fish for crappies in MN occasionally. We rarely ever keep any, as I fish a private lake.


----------



## Field Hunter

I'd like to hear from your CO buddies, if you get the chnace to ask them, why the spawning beds aren't protected on more lakes in MN.

I'll have to agree that some areas probably have more NRs fishing than residents..just like some areas of ND have many more NRs huntng that the residents. I'd have to say we're both right on the money. It's just I do see who the "culprits" are on the lakes I fish on a frequent basis.


----------



## GooseBuster3

The funny thing is I dont even waste my time fishing Minn. I wonder why?


----------



## lynxx69

Field Hunter said:


> I'll have to agree that some areas probably have more NRs fishing than residents..just like some areas of ND have many more NRs huntng that the residents. I'd have to say we're both right on the money. It's just I do see who the "culprits" are on the lakes I fish on a frequent basis.


Ok Heres the deal people there is most likely more non resident hunters in ND hmmm I wonder why How many times the fricken people is there in minnesota comapred to ND Honestly Numbers is not a factor when you are talking about Non Res hunters in ND compared to Res hunters. I know many people will agree. I don't even know how many people are in ND but the total population is not even as large as St. Paul has for a population. I wouldn't be against limiting you guys from fishing, you have done it to us for everything over the years hmmm maybe the tables would turn a little bit. And ya some of you are going to say ah Minnesota isn't that great anyways or I don't fish there well there are alot of ND people who do. 2 lakes that have many Non- Res fisherman Red Lake and Lake of the Woods. Well I will be interested to see the comments that come back on this.

I appreciate ND because it is a good place to hunt and fish.


----------



## djleye

OK, I get it now............Uh, I guess I don't, whats your point :stirpot:


----------

